# Iranian F-14s Fly Again



## Hunter368 (Oct 18, 2007)

Iran has restored three of its three-decade old F-14A jets to operational status. More F-14As are to be restored this year and next. There is, however, the matter of credibility and capability. For decades, Iran has continually boasted of new, Iranian designed and manufactured weapons, only to have the rather more somber truth leak out later. Iran's weapons design capabilities are primitive, but the government has some excellent publicists, who always manage to grab some headlines initially, before anyone can question the basic facts behind these amazing new weapons.

For example, Iran says it began its F-14 restoration project in 2002. In that same year, Iran announced that 25, of the 79 F-14As it bought in the 1970s, were still operational. It's long been known that Iran began cannibalizing some of its F-14s, back in the 1980s, to keep others flying. During the 1980s, the F-14s were heavily used in the war with Iraq. In 1985, 25 Iranian F-14s flew over Tehran as part of a celebration. In the last year of the war, 1988, at an F-14 shot down an Iraqi jet, one of over 80 knocked down by their F-14s since 1980. That much is known, because there were witnesses and other evidence.

Less well known is that Iran established a smuggling operation to obtain F-14 parts, and manufactured some itself. Russia also helped with some custom made parts and refurbishment. But going into the 1990s, fewer and fewer Iranian F-14s were seen in the air. Whenever an F-14 took off it was big news, and difficult to hide. Word got around, and with hundreds of thousands of Iranians living in exile, the word was passed on. Thus the 2002 claim that 25 Iranian F-14s were operational, were not taken seriously. The new claims, that three are flyable, appear to be true. Some F-14s have been seen in the air, but don't expect another major, or even minor, flyover in Tehran. Iran says it is making new weapons for the F-14, without mentioning that the supply of U.S. made missiles ran out over a decade ago. The F-14 also needs new electronics, as part for those items are much harder to get than items needed to get the aircraft into the air. Iran can, at great effort and expense, get a dozen or so F-14s into the air. But once flying, these ancient and jury-rigged aircraft, are more target than threat. 

By James Dunnigan


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe they're just getting ready for "Heritage Flights" at air shows!


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

That they can get a few flying does not surprise me. That they will remain flying for long would however. Nothing more than fodder in my opinion.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That they can get a few flying does not surprise me. That they will remain flying for long would however. Nothing more than fodder in my opinion.



Exactly.


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone for a live fire demonstration?

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2007)

It said that Russia help with manufacturing some of the parts. My question is What's up with Russia constantly helping the middle east country's that support terrorists or are against the U.S.? I know their desire to help any middle east countries is the same as everyone's.........oil. Why not side with some of the good guys?


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> It said that Russia help with manufacturing some of the parts. My question is What's up with Russia constantly helping the middle east country's that support terrorists or are against the U.S.? I know their desire to help any middle east countries is the same as everyone's.........oil. Why not side with some of the good guys?



It will always be, I am guessing, Russia vs USA. USA helps one side Russia helps the other side.

USA helps Israel, Russia helps Syria. ETC ETC ETC

It is about oil, money, influence, politics, East vs West.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 19, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> It said that Russia help with manufacturing some of the parts. My question is What's up with Russia constantly helping the middle east country's that support terrorists or are against the U.S.? I know their desire to help any middle east countries is the same as everyone's.........oil. *Why not side with some of the good guys?*



Because Putin is a *BAD GUY*, make no mistake about it.

TO


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2007)

Money makes the world go around...

US and Russia always back different sides.

DBII


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 19, 2007)

DBII said:


> Money makes the world go around...
> 
> US and Russia always back different sides.
> 
> DBII



Agreed


----------

